# When did you have your twins?



## _Vicky_

I did a search but couldnt find the info - I am really curious to know when your twins were born.

I am 35+1 and really thought they would be here by now - we are all set for natural delviery should Fynn stay where he is and my BP stays low but the unknown-ness is killing me.

So when did you deliver and was is vaginal, planned or emergency c-section? Please share if you dont mind 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## highlandlassi

i had mine at 34 weeks. they were born naturally, and only stayed in the hospital a week. by day three they were in the room with me and just needing a little weight to be released. good luck with your babes!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Vicky -I haven't had twins but when I was in hospital having delivered my third baby, a lady was being induced with her twins and she had vaginal delivery at 38weeks -both were just under 8lbs (I know almost 16ib of baby in there lol) in weight. 

My son was only 7lb 4 oz lol.

My friend had an elective c-section with her twins at 36-37weeks -both babies were fine too, but a tad smaller at just under 5lb each.

Highlandlassi - just wanted to say hi; and cant believe your twins are nearly 5 months already OMG -I remember you from when I was visiting from wtt and ttc lol; but then again I am nearly 12 weeks pregnant myself now lol Time passes quickly eh? How are the twins? How are you? xx


----------



## Zarababy1

i cant imagen what it feels like too be 35 weeks pregnant with twins!!!! well done too you for keeping them in there for this long! just remember the longer there in there the better! but it could be any time for you now! iv never heard of anyone going over due with twins anyway :rofl:


----------



## mamato2more

Ok..one thing that I am addicted to is googling(is that a word?) natural twin labors..I skip the ones that say c-sec..Don't want to read it..


----------



## _Vicky_

mamato2more said:


> Ok..one thing that I am addicted to is googling(is that a word?) natural twin labors..I skip the ones that say c-sec..Don't want to read it..

hahaha yes I am too but soooo hard to concetrate on working with just baby and bump to distract me I would get nothing done if I started googling this afternoon hehehehehehe

and OMG 8LB PER TWIN lol - hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## _Vicky_

Zarababy1 said:


> i cant imagen what it feels like too be 35 weeks pregnant with twins!!!! well done too you for keeping them in there for this long! just remember the longer there in there the better! but it could be any time for you now! iv never heard of anyone going over due with twins anyway :rofl:

yes I know thats what I keep telling myself lol - bloody painful though but small price to pay, my sister had her twins at 32 weeks and they were in special care for 4 weeks and sooo tiny it was scary.

I am just looking at the early baby clothes we packed in their hospital case hmmmmmm up to 6lb some of them are - I wonder if twins are smaller than singletons at 35 weeks as they should be 5.5lbs each by now - maybe I should pack some bigger stuff hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vineyard

36 + 6--elective.


----------



## mamato2more

_Vicky_ said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> i cant imagen what it feels like too be 35 weeks pregnant with twins!!!! well done too you for keeping them in there for this long! just remember the longer there in there the better! but it could be any time for you now! iv never heard of anyone going over due with twins anyway :rofl:
> 
> yes I know thats what I keep telling myself lol - bloody painful though but small price to pay, my sister had her twins at 32 weeks and they were in special care for 4 weeks and sooo tiny it was scary.
> 
> I am just looking at the early baby clothes we packed in their hospital case hmmmmmm up to 6lb some of them are - I wonder if twins are smaller than singletons at 35 weeks as they should be 5.5lbs each by now - maybe I should pack some bigger stuff hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...

Ok..that's something I had not thought of, is to probably get some premie outfits! hhmmm...


----------



## _Vicky_

mamato2more said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> i cant imagen what it feels like too be 35 weeks pregnant with twins!!!! well done too you for keeping them in there for this long! just remember the longer there in there the better! but it could be any time for you now! iv never heard of anyone going over due with twins anyway :rofl:
> 
> yes I know thats what I keep telling myself lol - bloody painful though but small price to pay, my sister had her twins at 32 weeks and they were in special care for 4 weeks and sooo tiny it was scary.
> 
> I am just looking at the early baby clothes we packed in their hospital case hmmmmmm up to 6lb some of them are - I wonder if twins are smaller than singletons at 35 weeks as they should be 5.5lbs each by now - maybe I should pack some bigger stuff hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Ok..that's something I had not thought of, is to probably get some premie outfits! hhmmm...Click to expand...

Welll if you were in the UK I would send you some I have LOADS - but it will proably cost twice as much to post as buy lol


----------



## malpal

Aww hun you are nearly there!!!! It's the not knowing of when they are going to arrive that is hard. 
How are you feeling otherwise?? xx


----------



## FsMummy

36 weeks c section for me. i wasnt allowed a natural delivery which really pissed me off but they got here safely so thats the main thing. they were 5lb 13 and 5lb1o and event the tiny baby baby clothes we got and the early baby ones were huge! i would only take newborn (couldnt put them in newborn it was way too big, they were lost lol) or tiny clothes for prem babies. aaaaaaw they were diddy little things. they're humongous now lol


----------



## baboo

37.5 for me. I was induced though.


----------



## _Vicky_

malpal said:


> Aww hun you are nearly there!!!! It's the not knowing of when they are going to arrive that is hard.
> How are you feeling otherwise?? xx

awful to be honest ekkk - sorry if thats tmi for those behind me but god its tough!!!!!!!!!! I am ok and dont have other kids to run round after and am counting my blessings so trying not to whinge too much but lord I cant wait for them to be here and healthy!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

FsMummy said:


> 36 weeks c section for me. i wasnt allowed a natural delivery which really pissed me off but they got here safely so thats the main thing. they were 5lb 13 and 5lb1o and event the tiny baby baby clothes we got and the early baby ones were huge! i would only take newborn (couldnt put them in newborn it was way too big, they were lost lol) or tiny clothes for prem babies. aaaaaaw they were diddy little things. they're humongous now lol

ahhh thanks so twins are usually smaller at the same gestation than singles then? oooohhh will just pack for every eventuality lol

ps I had a dream they came out like shrek babies hehehehehe


----------



## vineyard

_Vicky_ said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 36 weeks c section for me. i wasnt allowed a natural delivery which really pissed me off but they got here safely so thats the main thing. they were 5lb 13 and 5lb1o and event the tiny baby baby clothes we got and the early baby ones were huge! i would only take newborn (couldnt put them in newborn it was way too big, they were lost lol) or tiny clothes for prem babies. aaaaaaw they were diddy little things. they're humongous now lol
> 
> ahhh thanks so twins are usually smaller at the same gestation than singles then? oooohhh will just pack for every eventuality lol
> 
> ps I had a dream they came out like shrek babies heheheheheClick to expand...

Mine were 7 lb 7 oz and 6 lb 10 oz at 37 weeks so....not sure that theory is correct. lol.


----------



## _Vicky_

vineyard said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 36 weeks c section for me. i wasnt allowed a natural delivery which really pissed me off but they got here safely so thats the main thing. they were 5lb 13 and 5lb1o and event the tiny baby baby clothes we got and the early baby ones were huge! i would only take newborn (couldnt put them in newborn it was way too big, they were lost lol) or tiny clothes for prem babies. aaaaaaw they were diddy little things. they're humongous now lol
> 
> ahhh thanks so twins are usually smaller at the same gestation than singles then? oooohhh will just pack for every eventuality lol
> 
> ps I had a dream they came out like shrek babies heheheheheClick to expand...
> 
> Mine were 7 lb 7 oz and 6 lb 10 oz at 37 weeks so....not sure that theory is correct. lol.Click to expand...

hmm lol - oh well just have to wait and see I guess thanks


----------



## wispa86

my friend had hers at 39 weeks by c section. she was induced at 38 weeks but it didnt work - those babies really didnt want to come out!!


----------



## akcher

My doctor said she will induce at 38 weeks. Both are still pointed down so I'm hoping for a natural.


----------



## bek74

I think my Ob wants to induce me at around 37-38wks if my cervix is ripe and ready.
I too am hoping for a natural as I have had 3 natural deliveries before, guess I will have to wait and see what position they are in towards the end.


----------



## mamato2more

My midwife will let me go till 40 as long as everything is looking good, but I have had it in my head that I WILL have 7lb babies born at atleast 38 weeks..So, we shall see if the mental thing works or not! I want them healthy, and able to leave asap! I cannot stand those hospitals!


----------



## vineyard

My doctor wouldn't let me go past 38 weeks. She's said it's cruel and unusual punishment to make a twin pregnancy go past 38 weeks. I would agree being that I called her and begged her to C-section (both breech) at 37 weeks because I was so miserable. There is NO WAY mentally and physically I could have gone to 40 weeks. There were no signs that labor was anytime soon so without intervention my doctor thought I would go to 39-40. But, again, I was sooo uncomfortable there was just no way.....


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine were born at 31 + 3 by emergency c section and weighed 3lbs 14ozs and 3lbs 8ozs! Good luck with your little ones x


----------



## Mel<3

Hi,
I'm 34 weeks pregnant with my second set of twins and wanted to let you know that with my first set I was induced a day after my due date! It does happen. My labour was very quick, (1.5 hours start to finish) My first son was born normally, head first, followed slightly awkwardly 8 minutes later by his brother who was born feet first! They weighed 5lb 14.5 and 6lb 9. Getting slightly worried how these pair are going to arrive! lol


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe thanks Mell - eekkk this is weird to read my old posts lol

Fynnn and Sam arrived exactlly the same way - Fynn head first and Sam breech - they induced me at 37+4 in the end.

Wow second set - I am off to see if you have posted more info about your family now xxx


----------



## NYCMommaxo

My twins came at 33 + 3 weighing 4lbs 11oz and 3lbs 9oz. I had them naturally :D


----------

